# Getting trigger jobbed XD back today!



## breech (May 5, 2006)

It's about 0723 hours. I'm waiting on FedEx to return a box with 10 XD's. They're not all mine though.  For those in the XD Talk circle the triggers were NOT done by Canyon-Creek. We all decided to give Springer Precision a try. They are not new but still unknown to the people. Springer who? Scott of Springer Precision is a seasoned competition shooter. He started do XD triggers a while back. People loved it. It just never caught on in a big scale. 
I've demo'd one of his triggers before sending ours off. Let me tell you it's pretty damn sweet. My old XD (RIP) had a Canyon-Creek 2.5# trigger. It was nice but the XD I demo'd felt a wee bit better. I opted to go down to 2#'s this time. 

Anyway I'm excited right now. Waiting on FedEx brings me back to my childhood days. It feels like I'm waiting for Santa. :-D 
I'll let you guys know how they turned out. It always good to have alternatives.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I hve sat, waiting all day for such a delivery. They always end up coming at 5pm 

Anyway, let us know how it goes.

I guess I am strange - I am usually willing to pay shipping to send off a gun for refinishing, but not for trigger jobs :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Anyway, if shipping was cheaper, I might be tempted to send more guns off for various things.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

The package was sent Priority Overnight which has a deadline of 1030 hours. 
Went sent 10 guns so shipping was bumped down to about $12-15 per person each way. Not bad when you are considering that is overnight shipping. 
Springer Precision actually worked with us and gave us a group deal. Can't beat that. Here's the good part that I am pleased with...
Guns shipped out Monday. Springer Precision recieved them Tuesday morning. *10* guns were worked on Tuesday and Wednesday. Guns sent back Thursday. It's Friday.. WOW! rayer:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, I don't think U ever told us the results of this. How do U like it?


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> So, I don't think U ever told us the results of this. How do U like it?


That was my question too. I have two XD's and am very interested in the results.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Are you going down to 2 pounds on a carry gun, or is this for competition?


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

I think he left the planet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

riot earp said:


> I think he left the planet.


Apparently :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Went to Zeon.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

Just got back from Zeon. I needed the break. LOL!

The gun shoots great. The trigger is nice and clean. It has about 1/8" pretravel. Break is clean, reset is short...just the way I like it. I shot the gun at the Texas State IDPA Championship recently. The gun ran like a champ after switching back to the factory barrel. I had some issues with the Barsto I put in. Nothing was trigger related.
Getting a trigger job on the XD really changes the way the gun feels. It's almost like shooting a 1911. 

Here's a note if you go with Springer Precision for your trigger job.

SP has two trigger jobs. Competition only and Carry. The carry trigger job retains the factory firing pin block. The competition only doesn't have one.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Zeon was nice as usual I'm sure. Glad you're back. Does Springer Precision do trigger jobs on other guns also (Glock, etc.)? :-D


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Zeon was nice as usual I'm sure. Glad you're back. Does Springer Precision do trigger jobs on other guns also (Glock, etc.)? :-D


Just 1911's and XD's right now. I'm not sure if he'll ever expand out to other makes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to hear that it came back and works well


----------

